# Mosquito repellant safe for bunnies



## Lhucky (Mar 29, 2014)

We've been invaded by mosquitoes since summer officially started here... I've tried scented oils in small oil burner but works maybe for an hour only to repel the mosquitoes... (but it's so small that it needs to be checked every 5 - 10 minutes to add water and oil so it won't dry up, other wise my oil would smell like nasty burned oil already.) We have a lot of electronic mosquito zapper placed all over the house, but somehow, mosquitoes still find its way on us. It's hard to have a good night sleep with them buzzing everywhere! And sucking our blood dry every night.

I've been thinking of buying mosquito coil but want to know how safe it is if it placed near our bunnies in a room... Or should I just stay in an oil burner for the safety of my bunnies. 

What about the Baygon electronic mosquito repellant? Or Baygon mosquito spray? Which products is safest to use for long term or until the invasion stopped?

Our city conducts mosquito spray twice now this month, but only outside. So maybe I think when they spray, the mosquitoes goes inside our homes. And we put our bunnies inside a room for 3-4 hours for their safety. 

Thank you


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 29, 2014)

Sprays and repellants should be fine as long as you keep the bunnies in a well-ventilated area. If I were you I'd cover all my windows with a very fine mesh material so that air and light can pass through but not mosquitos...and I'd put a mosquito coil outside all the doors.

If you can find one of those hanging mosquito nets for beds, that would help you sleep without being bitten too!


----------

